# Rats - do male or female make better pets?



## gemgemgem (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi ive made the decision to get pet rats after a lot of research and im looking for some advice. I have decided to get two, obviously of the same gender From your own personal experience what gender makes a better pet? I feel a lot of pet shops I have been to offer me slightly biased pros and cons depending on what gender they have in stock and looking on net they seem to come out about even. I have no kids and live with my boyfriend in a flat with no carpets if that helps! Any help and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey i had rats many years ago when iwas 6 and i prefer boys over girls PURELY because they are bigger ad easier to hold

Welcome to the forum!! 
You made the right choice in comin here!!

Xx


----------



## gemgemgem (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help. DId you notice any difference in temperament with the girls? I have been told girls are a bit more highly strung and more prone to chewing furniture. The only thing that worries me about the boys is the marking territory and peeing everywhere bit, don't really want a stinky house!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

We have both girls and boys. Our girls are very laid back and the boys smell a bit more lol. We have babies at the moment and the mum has been very protective but she will still be handled by my daughter. Our boys aren't as sociable as the girls.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Rats are a very good choice!! I recommend girls, we're on our second set of girlies. 

Females are less smelly and more interactive with humans, however they are more prone to cancer, something rats suffer. 

Males are more lazy, smellier but are less likely to get cancer.

My friend has male rats and personally I think they are more boring.

Hope this helps a bit! x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I have 1 rattie now  i did have 2 but paws died not so long ago of a respiratory problem .. Marmite is Male and very placid think i would choose male again :thumbup: as u-like-a- hamster said they are alot bigger xx


----------



## primrose (Apr 9, 2009)

Indie said:


> We have both girls and boys. Our girls are very laid back and the boys smell a bit more lol. We have babies at the moment and the mum has been very protective but she will still be handled by my daughter. Our boys aren't as sociable as the girls.


Hi I'm a new member and was wondering if you knew where I could get 2/3 ratty babies, I live near Watford, I've been told not to get them from a pet shop but I'm having trouble finding any from anywhere else.
Primrose


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Try trying in fancy rats in Google and going to their forum. They have a re homing thread with rats all round country needing homes.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

primrose said:


> Hi I'm a new member and was wondering if you knew where I could get 2/3 ratty babies, I live near Watford, I've been told not to get them from a pet shop but I'm having trouble finding any from anywhere else.
> Primrose


I have babies at the moment that will be ready in 3 to 4 weeks but i'm in Herefordshire.


----------



## gemgemgem (Apr 5, 2009)

primrose said:


> Hi I'm a new member and was wondering if you knew where I could get 2/3 ratty babies, I live near Watford, I've been told not to get them from a pet shop but I'm having trouble finding any from anywhere else.
> Primrose


I had this problem too but found an excellent independent local shop where the staff are all animal lovers and give the animals excellent attention and care, my sis got a bearded dragon from here and he's a lovely little creature. They also only deal with specific good breeders so will be able to order you in any pets which is a good alternative if you can't find a breeder beside you. It took me a couple of weeks of looking round all the pet shops to find this one but persevere because the help you get with the animal long term when the staff are so good and knowlegeable is great - my sis takes her lizard in whenever she has a worry or just calls and they will do all they can to help. Has saved a lot on vet bills!!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

girls are very active, boisterous, mischevious, very messy and don't typically smell themselves... their cages however! phew! they are more likely to be like badly behaved puppies than males due to their adhd-like behaviour. they are good fun but need lots of stimulation. don't have more than 4!!! complete and utter nightmare.  lmao

boys are usually (there are exceptions to the rule) very lazy, but are far better behaved, less messy they just smell musty, their cages are usually cleaner and less smelly than girls and you're less likey to have poo and bedding flung all over the shop with boys. they are also gigantic so some people prefer them. They are better to have if you have small kids as they are more laid back and easier to handle less likely to be completely manic and scratch or bite to hard by mistake.


----------

